# new label



## kutya (Sep 21, 2006)




----------



## peterCooper (Sep 21, 2006)

Is that your photo? Nice


----------



## Wade E (Sep 21, 2006)

Nice Label. Is that the view from your back window.






*Edited by: wadewade *


----------



## pkcook (Sep 21, 2006)

If the wine is as good as the photo, you will have a wonderful wine!


----------



## sangwitch (Sep 21, 2006)

Goose Island Cherry Wine... kinda rolls off the tongue... or over the tongue I should say. 


nice label


----------



## kutya (Sep 21, 2006)

thanks all. I wish that was the view from my window. That is actually the forest fire that was burning in Glacier National Park this past summer. My son and I took the cycle over to check it out.The lake is St. Maries in East Glacier, the island is called Goose island (of course), and if you look close you can see the ferry that runs back and forth every day...


----------



## Joanie (Sep 21, 2006)

Kutya, I took the liberty of taking the date off your photo/label. Do you like it better?


----------



## kutya (Sep 22, 2006)

Joan, how did you do that?????? I have about 4 labels with the date on them???? Would love to know how you did that.... I made this in publisher*Edited by: kutya *


----------



## Joanie (Sep 22, 2006)

I used Photoshop's clone tool and cloned some of the water without the date stamp over the top of the stamp. It's a great tool for all sorts of things. It took me about 30 seconds to do. The part that took the longest was up-loading the repaired label! (I'm going to say a swear word here so close your ears!) I have "dial-up"! =)

I don't have Publisher at home but I do at work so I can't look to see what might cure the date problem. I'd be more than happy to fix any photos that have the date on them for you if you'd like. You can post them here or email them to me. Let me know if I can help.

There should also be a way to turn off the that feature on your camera. I find them terribly distracting and I think they ruin a great photo like the one on your label.


----------



## Wade E (Sep 22, 2006)

Kutya, your camara probably (like mine does) has a detail in the menu
for placing or removing date stamps. If you shut that off you wont have
to retouch your photos. Check your camara manual.


----------



## PolishWineP (Sep 23, 2006)

Camera manual? What is that?



I hear people say things like that once in a while but I never know what they're talking about!



If you don't know where the manual is, start with your menu button and go from there. You never know WHAT you'll learn!



I have a goal to learn something new about my camera every week. I think this week I'll learn how to turn the date function on!


----------



## B M W (Oct 6, 2006)

Kutya,
Nice label



and great picture. I was staying at St. Mary Lodge and had to evacuate this summer due to the fire. We hiked up to Grinnell Glacier the day they evacuated, so we were stuck without our luggage, but the hike was beautiful. That must have been an awesome ride on the bike, I hope to ride in Glacier next summer. We rode over the Bearthooth Pass and through Yellowstone this summer, great ride.


----------



## B M W (Oct 9, 2006)

Here is a picture from the fire we took the night were evacuated.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 9, 2006)

Wow pretty scary huh. Hope it didnt reach your property.


----------



## kutya (Oct 10, 2006)

BMW: Excellent picture. We were in East Glacier the day the road was closed to Sun highway. we were able to ride around through Duck Lake, and then go over the pass. It was truely a beautiful sight. It reminds me of the fires of '88' if you were around??? jh


----------



## OilnH2O (Oct 10, 2006)

Good pic's, Kutya!-- I was up there twice in September -- have you been back? The fire ended up burning mostly on the reservation, then back into the park in September -- close to 30,000 acres I think. On the first trip, just after they reopened the highway, all the guard rails on US 89 were lying on the side of the road, and the posts burned to stumps. By the second trip, new guard rail (and lots of new pavement where the fire burned across the road) was all along the highway from the divide down into St. Mary's. Great idea for a label!


Dave


----------



## B M W (Oct 10, 2006)

OilnH20, 


Thanks for the update, I haven't had a chance to get back up to the park to see the damage. The day after we took the picture of the fire it had moved closer to St. Mary Lodge we really thought the lodge was going to go, but the wind shifted and it was okay. We stuck around for the next day trying to get our luggage and were able to get most of it, I think the rest is gone forever, but considering how close we were to the fire I think we are lucky that we didn't lose more.


Kutya,
I bet the ride was beautiful and I remember the fires of "88"



. I'm hoping one of our first rides next summer is through Glacier Park to see the damage and hopefully get some hiking in.


Here are some more pictures:


----------



## kutya (Oct 11, 2006)

OilnH20: I was in the park the day they were trying to open the road, I have not been back yet. I did hear the guardrails were all over the place. From BMW's pics, it must have been hot....


BMW, great pictures.for the majority of my life, (except for a stint in the Navy) I have lived within 100 miles of the park. It's a specal place for me. In all those years, I have hiked, biked, walked,and skiedthrough out most of it..... Thanks for the pics...


----------



## B M W (Oct 11, 2006)

Kutya,


I live about 250 miles away from the park, but I try and get there at least once each year, it is my favorite place in Montana. I know there is still a lot of trails I haven't hiked, but every year my friends,family and Ispend time there. What a great place to get pictures for wine labels as you have done



.


----------

